

Should Companies Do Most of Their Computing in the Cloud? - lx
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/06/should_companie.html

======
lx
Final votes for the debate on The Economist (where TFA previously appeared):
Yes-64% | No-36% [http://debates.economist.com/debate/cloud-
computing](http://debates.economist.com/debate/cloud-computing)

